
A Stanford psychologist on the art of avoiding assholes (2017) - Tomte
https://www.vox.com/conversations/2017/9/26/16345476/stanford-psychologist-art-of-avoiding-assholes
======
oblib
"If you insult virtually everybody, they're going to throw the shit back at
you."

Assholes tend to walk into a room looking for something to bitch about. Of
course, if that's what you're doing your always going to find something to
bitch about.

Years ago I started telling people that were being assholes "Shit flows both
ways". The intent was to make them realize anyone can be an asshole, and that
if they didn't stop I would demonstrate this to prove my point.

Most assholes deny anyone can do that to them. They tend to think they're
perfect and have no faults, make no mistakes, and are far superior to everyone
around them.

But being an asshole is about the easiest thing there is to do so I'd just
keep an eye out for an opportunity and jump on it when it arose. It doesn't
take long to find something and depending on the circumstances I would either
do it in a public or private setting to give them a taste of their own
behavior.

They'd either hate me or apologize afterwards but they always stopped being an
asshole to me after I proved that point.

